# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  emu 8086

## kiarash_king

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

یک مشکلی برای من پیش اومده که از این قراره :

من برنامه رو کامل توی ام یو 8086  نوشتم  بدون  ایراد  کار می کنه و هیچ اروری نداره
حالا من میام برنامه رو با  TASM  و  TLINK  کامپایل می کنم بازم هیچ اروری نیست و  فایل اجرایی ساخته می شه  تا اینجا همه چیز OK  هست

حالا من از  ویندوز XP   وارد   Comand promt  می شم  و برنامه رو اجرا می کنم یعنی همون فایل کامپایل شده رو  ولی بعضی چیزا  خراب  میشه و درست کار نمی کنه !!!!!

حالا  دوباره  یه فایل اجرایی  با  ام یو 8086  می سازم  و میارم توی Comand prompt    بازم  خراب می شه و درست کار نمی کنه !!!!!
ایراد چیه ؟  مشکل از کجاست ؟

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## rabbitwatcher

emu 8086 يه برنامه اي است با يه كامپايلر خراب.

----------


## mg_mahyar

EMU 8086 خرابه؟
پس از چی باید استفاده کرد؟
کرک ایمولیتور رو دارید به ما هم بدید؟
و یا برنامه بهتر به خدا فوری نیازمندیم.

----------


## tdkhakpur

> حالا من از ویندوز XP وارد Comand promt می شم و برنامه رو اجرا می کنم یعنی همون فایل کامپایل شده رو ولی بعضی چیزا خراب میشه و درست کار نمی کنه !!!!!


سلام 
خوپ شما داخل ویندوز نمیتوانید از  کارهایی از جمله اشاره به مکانهای طولانی از حافظه و یا سایر موارد همچون بردار های وقفه استفاده کنید. این به حالت حفاظت شده ویندوز مربوط میشود.

----------

